# English Arabic school



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello everyone... I have a question about schools in Cairo. I have a friend who's American Egyptian who's been living in the states for over 30 Years and thinking of moving back to Egypt with his wife and 2 toddlers, but he's very nervous about the school system in Cairo. We heard that the American schools in Maadi are really good but very expensive and we also heard that many of the language schools are a little cheaper but has a very poor system and none qualified teachers . Can anyone tell us which Is a good average English or multi language school in Cairo that is not only for the very rich? And how much will it costs and it's location?. We have families in Egypt but it's hard for them to figure out which is a good school.

Thank you
Best regards....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

AiS Is one of the better "American" schools.

The other good schools around Katameya are all English ;-) 

Don't know Maadi schools as not my area.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you Lanson . I heard that Ais and katameya schools are very expensive . Around 50.000 pounds a year or maybe more ?. I can't afford that.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

And the rest !!!!! for the schools around Katameya

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lots of the foreign school employ unqualified teachers... speaking English is often a good enough qualification!


----------



## franxmx (Apr 24, 2013)

*Arabic School*

Dear All,

I don't know if this is the correct thread, but I was unable a proper place to post my question.
Is there someone here that can help me to translate to english, spanish or portuguese what is shown on attached image?
I'm sorry if it's offensive in any form, I'm completely unaware of it's meaning but it's really important for me, so that please receive my sincere apologies in case the content is not appropiate. 

Thank you a lot and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

all the international schools are expensive - especially the ones around Maadi - but if you want a good american/european standard of education then your hands are tied!!

the school fees are around 40 - 50,000 LE then you have uniforms / Book fees / bus fees and all the extra curricular.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

what's your limit for tuition? and location?


----------

